# Ergon GE1 oder GE1 Slim?



## Deleted 348981 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusamme,

da ich nicht weiß, wo ich das Thema alternativ passender unterbringen kann, poste ich es einfach mal hier.

Da meine treuen Ergon GA1 mittlerweile ziemlich runter sind (und optisch nicht mehr so gut zum Neurad passen ), würde ich sie gerne gegen GE1 tauschen.

Nun habe ich rausgefunden, dass es hier auch noch eine Slim Version gibt. Direkter Kontakt/Feedback vom Lenker finde ich recht angenehm. 
Hierzu meine Frage: Da ich recht große Hände habe (Handschuhgröße L/XL), würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich auch mit meinen "Pranken" die Slim-Version problemlos nutzen kann.

Hat hierzu jemand Erfahrungsberichte oder Ratschläge?

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Juli 2015)

Hi Braaaap,

um dir genauer weiter helfen zu können, müsste ich wissen, ob du bislang den GA1 oder den GA1 Evo gefahren bist.

Den GA1 gab es in zwei Größen (small und large). Erkennen kannst du den GA1 durch seine Klemme aus Aluminium und einer teilweise schwarzen Grifffläche.
Den GA1 Evo erkennst du durch seine Klemme aus Verbundfaser-Werkstoff und einer einfarbigen Grifffläche. 
Falls du dir dennoch nicht sicher sein solltest, kannst du hier auch gerne ein Bild des Griffes posten!

Zudem würde ich gerne noch wissen, was du mit deinem Bike fährst: CC, Tour, AM, Enduro, FR, DH?
Wie wichtig sind dir Komfort und Dämpfung am Lenker bzw. an den Händen?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (16. Juli 2015)

Hey

Bisher fahre ich die GA1 Evo.
Bin sehr begeistert. Leider hat sich der ehemals weiße Farbton mittlerweile in grau verwandelt und einige Einschläge haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen.
Daher der Austausch.

Ich bewege mein Rad hauptsächlich im All Mountain Bereich, teils aber mit sehr technischen und ruppigen Abfahrten und langen, steilen Uphills.

Komfort ist mir relativ wichtig, ich fahre jedoch immer mit recht gut gepolsterten Handschuhen, so dass ich nicht die weichesten Griffe brauche.
Ich würde jedoch nie zu Gunsten den Komforts ungern auf präzises Handling und Rückmeldung vom Lenker verzichten wollen.

Wie "fühlen" sich denn GE1/GE1 Slim im Vergleich zum GA1 Evo an?


Vielen Dank übrigens für die nette und interessierte Antwort!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. Juli 2015)

Hi Braaaap,

danke für die Infos! So wie es sich anhört hattest du unseren GE1/GE1 Slim noch nicht in der Hand, richtig?

Zu dem Griff ist zu sagen, dass er jeweils im Bereich des Daumens/Zeigefinger eine kleine Auswölbung hat. Daher ist er in diesem Bereich vom Querschnitt her nicht rund, sondern eher oval. Der Zweck ist eine kleine Ablagefläche für den Daumen. Zudem fühlst du intuitiv, ob die Hand den Griff richtig umschließt. Den GE1 (*G*riff *E*nduro *1*) haben wir mit der Auswölbung speziell für Endurofahrer entwickelt, die hauptsächlich eine Greifposition haben.

Da du jedoch auch viele steile und lange Uphills (mit dem Oberkörper über dem Lenker) hinauf kurbelst aber auch technische und ruppige Abfahrten meisterst (mit dem Körper weit weg vom Lenker), hast du verschiedene Greifpositionen. Hier könnte dir die Auswölbung ggf. negativ auffallen.
Aus diesem Grund würde ich dir anstelle des GE1 eher unseren GA2 Griff (*G*riff *A*ll-Mountain *2*) empfehlen!
Dieser hat einen durchgehend runden Querschnitt und erlaubt somit mehrere Greifpositionen. Außerdem ist der GA2 von der Gummimischung her (made in germany) etwas weicher als der GE1. Zwar kann man die Durchmesser der beiden Griffe aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Formen und Dicken im Bereich der Außen-/Mittel-/Innenhand nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen, jedoch ist der GA2 etwas dünner als der GE1.
Wie der GE1 hat auch der GA2 eine innenliegende Klemme und den integrierten Endstopfen.

Falls du dir immer noch nicht sicher bist, empfehle ich dir die drei Griffe bei einem Ergon Händler in deiner Nähe in die Hand zu nehmen, um dir selbst einen Eindruck zu verschaffen. Unsere Verpackungen sind extra so konstruiert, dass dies ohne Probleme möglich ist.


Zusammenfassend: Meine Empfehlung für dich ist der GA2, da er dir mehrere Greifpositionen ermöglicht, durch die weiche Gummimischung Komfort bietet, aber etwas schmaler ist als der GE1 und dir daher auch das gewünschte Handling und die Rückmeldung vom Lenker vermittelt.


Viele Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 348981 (17. Juli 2015)

Wow, danke für die ausführliche und wirklich hilfreiche Antwort!
Werde Eure Tips beherzigen!


----------



## lopez (5. November 2015)

Hallo, 

ich bin sehr am GE1 interessiert. 
Fahre hauptsächlich AM bzw. Flowtrails als Abendrunde. 
Ich habe aktuell Probleme mit Überlastung an beiden Handgelenken inklusive Sehnenentzündung. 
Meine Frage wäre hier, ob der GE1 hier (bedingt) entgegenwirken kann bzw. Handgelenk und Karpaltunnel entlastet? 
Einen GS1 o.ä. möchte ich ungern an meinem Bike anbringen. 

Beste Grüße

Lopez


----------



## Deleted 348981 (5. November 2015)

Hallo @lopez 

ohne den Jungs und Mädels von Ergon da vorgreifen zu wollen, aber ich würde dir den GA2 empfehlen.
Den habe ich mir nach der Empfehlung hier zugelegt und könnte nicht glücklicher sein.
Genau die oben beschriebene Wölbung am GE2 habe ich nämlich wirklich als störend empfunden.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (5. November 2015)

Hallo @lopez 

Kollege @Braaaap hat direkt die richtige Empfehlung für dich. Der GA2 schafft zwar das Problem mit dem Karpaltunnel nicht ab, wirkt sich aber in anderen Dingen positiv aus. Durch eine sehr weiche Gummimischung musst du ihn im Gegensatz zu härteren Mischung nicht ganz so fest greifen, dadurch bleibt die Muskulatur etwas lockerer. Das kann schon viel helfen, zudem ist er ergonomisch geformt damit die punktuelle Belastung nicht zu groß ist und sich die Belastung besser auf die ganze Hand verteilt. Diese Faktoren können ausreichen, um deine Beschwerden zu lindern, wenn nicht sogar abzuschaffen. 
Viel Grüße


----------



## lopez (5. November 2015)

Super. Danke für für die erstklassige und schnelle Rückmeldung. 

Grüße 
Lopez


----------



## Aninaj (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

da würde ich mich auch gerne noch ranhängen. Als weibliche Fahrerin habe ich eher kleine Hände (6,5/7) und finde am GE1 Slim gut, dass der eben so schmal ist und ich ihn mit der Hand gut umfassen kann. Allerdings stört mich die Form schon ein klein wenig. Der Hinweis, dass der GA2 etwas kleiner ist als der GE1 klingt dann wieder interessant. Hab leider noch nicht beide gleichzeitig in der Hand gehabt um den Unterschied wirklich beurteilen zu können. Fahre eher All Mountain als Enduro, wobei mit der Griff beim runterdüsen wichtiger ist, als beim hochkurbeln.
Macht der GA2 Sinn, oder ist der zu dick für meine kleineren Hände?

Grüße
Janni


----------



## lopez (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo Janni, 

also ich kann so weit sagen, dass die GA2 nicht dicker ausfallen als die Standard-Griffe die montiert waren. 
(Sickpack-Racing-Griffe an meinem Propain Twoface). Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass die Ergon-Griffe in der Mitte schmaler sind und nach außen dicker werden. (außen dann so dick wie die Sixpack) 
Durch diese Form greife ich automatisch immer richtig, ohne nachgreifen zu müssen, was wirklich genial ist. 

Eventuell hat dein Bike-Laden vor Ort die Griffe da? Die Verpackung ist so, dass du Griffe, ohne die Verpackung zu öffnen in die Hand nehmen kannst. Das wäre auch bei Online-Bestellung, wenn du beide bestellst, ein Vorteil. 

Grüße 

Lopez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo @Aninaj,

wenn dich die besondere Form des GE1/GE1 Slim stört, bist du mit dem GA2 definitiv besser beraten. Bezüglich deiner Handgröße gibt es von unserer Seite aus keine Bedenken. Wir haben den Griff so entwickelt, dass er für die meisten Fahrerinnen und Fahrer optimale Performance bietet. Falls du beide Griffe direkt miteinander vergleichen kannst, wirst du feststellen, dass dir der GA2 aufgrund seiner runden Form deutlich besser in der Hand liegen wird. Auch wenn er minimal dicker ist, als der GE1 Slim.

Viele Grüße vom Ergon-Team!


----------



## ChrisXdPro (3. April 2016)

Hi @Ergon_Bike ,
nach einem kurzen Ausflug am Enduro in Richtung ODI AG1 musste ich leider fest stellen, dass die viel zu dünn für meine Wurstfinger sind. Hatte davor die GE1 dran, haben mir sehr gut gefallen und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit gewesen, habe sie nur getauscht weil sie einfach irgendwann zu abgenutzt waren. Fahre ganz klassisch Enduro, d.h. bergauf fahren ist nur Mittel zum Zweck, geht eher bergab. Würde mir jetzt einfach wieder die GE1 kaufen, wenn ihr nicht irgendwelche Einwände habt? 
Beste Grüße aus Franken!
Christoph


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. April 2016)

Einen Einwand hätten wir da: Der Sattel muss natürlich zu deinen neuen GE1 Griffen passen! Falls dem nicht so sein sollte, weißt du was zu tun ist! 
Unter SMR3, SMC3, SMC4, SMA3 und SME3 sollte auch für dich der passende dabei sein. Sowohl optisch, als auch ergonomisch.

PS: Danke für dein Feedback!


----------



## ChrisXdPro (18. April 2016)

Bin ich doch grad schon im Gespräch mit dem Händler meines Vertrauens. Wird zwangsläufig ein SME3 Pro, da ich den Sattel in blau will, genauso wie die Griffe...und dann gibts ja da noch das Pro Carbon Modell...


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. April 2016)

Wenn es etwas komfortabler sein soll: Den neuen SMA3 gibt es in ausgewählten Modellen auch in blau... 
Vom Shape her wie der SME3, jedoch mit dickerer Polsterung und stärkeren Entlastung im Dammbereich.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (19. April 2016)

Naja blau wird der Sattel auf jeden Fall. Kommt an ein Transition Patrol, was mehr oder weniger kompromisslos auf bergab-Performance getrimmt ist. Welche Nachteile hat dann der SMA3 im Vergleich zum SME3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. April 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> Naja blau wird der Sattel auf jeden Fall. Kommt an ein Transition Patrol, was mehr oder weniger kompromisslos auf bergab-Performance getrimmt ist. Welche Nachteile hat dann der SMA3 im Vergleich zum SME3?


Echte Nachteile hat der SMA3 gegenüber dem SME3 nicht. hier geht es einfach um Geschmack und Komfort. Der SME3 ist doch recht straff abgestimmt, da sollte man schon regelmäßiger in der Woche fahren gehen. Der SMA3 ist ist einfach etwas komfortabler.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (19. April 2016)

Naja da ich so gut wie täglich auf dem Rad sitze kann ich auch den SME3 fahren. Hatte den ja schonmal am alten Rad, hab ihn nur verkauft weil er farblich nicht mehr gepasst hat. Ansonsten war er top.


----------



## schwed1 (29. Januar 2017)

Servus,
ich fahre mit meinem "Altrad" überwiegend Allmountain mir Ergon GA1 Evo Griffen. Bin damit recht zufrieden, außer dass der linke Handballen manchmal etwas schmerzt. Das liegt jedoch denk ich mal an einem früheren Mittelhandbruch. An meinem Neurad sind die GA1 evo Slim verbaut. Diese sind mir jedoch vom Griff her zu dünn. Sind die GA2 auch so dick (Durchmesser)wie die GA 1 evo oder eher so wie die Slim. Wie ist der Vergleich von der Dämpfug GA2 zu GA1 evo.

Danke Gruß Karl


----------



## Ergon_Bike (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo @schwed1,

die Beschwerden in deiner linken Hand werden vermutlich aufgrund des Mittelhandbruches entstehen. Genaues kann dir hier nur dein Arzt im Hinblick auf Röntgenbilder sagen. Sind die knöchernen Strukturen minimal schief zusammen gewachsen, so wird ein Griff für eine normal gewachsene, gesunde Hand ggf. Schmerzen verursachen können.
Um welches Neurad (Marke und Modell) handelt es sich denn? Bist du sicher, dass es sich um den GA1 Evo handelt und nicht um den GE1? 

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!


----------



## schwed1 (30. Januar 2017)

Danke erstmal. Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Es ist ein canyon spectral 7.0 Ex, Modell 2016. jedenfalls ist mir der Griff zu dünn. Also entweder einen ga1 evo oder ga2. Wobei ich nicht weis ob der ga2 genau so dick und so gut gepolstert wie der ga1 evo ist.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (31. Januar 2017)

Hi @schwed1 ,

auf diesem Modell ist ein GE1 Slim, d.h. unsere dünner Variante des GE1. Wenn du dicke Griffe bevorzugst wäre der GA2 auf alle Fälle eine gute Wahl. 

LG


----------



## schwed1 (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
Jetzt muss ich aber nochmal nachhaken, ist der ga2 genau so komfortabel wie der ga1 evo?

Gruß schwed


----------



## Ergon_Bike (1. Februar 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Jetzt muss ich aber nochmal nachhaken, ist der ga2 genau so komfortabel wie der ga1 evo?
> 
> Gruß schwed



Der GA2 ist auf alle Fälle komfortabler.

+ Mehr Gummi, dadurch weicher
+ Innenklemmung ist komfortabler
+ GA2 ist die Weiterentwicklung des GA1 Evo, ergonomischere Form


----------



## scnc (7. April 2017)

@Ergon_Bike
Wenn ich das Griffprofil betrachte, dann stimmt was nicht, oder? Sieht aus als ob der rechts montierte Griff eine für links ist, aber mit einer Klemmschelle für rechts.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2017)

'räusper'  falls jemand neuwertige GA2 in Laser Lemon günstig sucht, bitte melden....bin auf GD1 Slim gewechselt, die taugen mir (Handschuhgr. M) _noch _besser. 
Bei den GE1 und GE1 Slim liege ich er-fühlt irgendwie dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. April 2017)

scnc schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike
> Wenn ich das Griffprofil betrachte, dann stimmt was nicht, oder? Sieht aus als ob der rechts montierte Griff eine für links ist, aber mit einer Klemmschelle für rechts.



Da hast du absolut Recht! Der linke Griff (in Fahrtrichtung) ist korrekt montiert. Hast du die Griffe beim Händler/online neu gekauft? Falls ja, bitte dort reklamieren, er kümmert sich dann darum


----------



## Karup (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo

Ich fahre mit meinem HT bisher nur Touren, fange nun aber auch mit leichten Trails an.
"Leider" habe ich wirklich große Hände und aktuell manchmal etwas Schmerzen im Handgelenk, trotz den nun sehr abgenudelten GP1 Griffen 

Nun überlege ich, entweder die GE1, oder die GA2 zu kaufen (keine Slim!).

So wie ich es verstanden habe, sind die GA2 etwas weicher, aber auch etwas dünner als die GE1? (Würde aufgrund meiner Handgröße eher für den GE1 sprechen)
Dafür ist der GE1 in der Griffhaltung nicht so universell wie der GA2, da er ja eine gewisse Fingerhaltung vorschreibt?

EDIT:
Hmm, oder doch den GP1 nochmal kaufen?
Wobei es mich hier stört, das nach etwas über 1 Jahr das Gummi außen unter der Handauflage sehr weich geworden ist und dieses gerippte Profil im hellgrauen Bereich teilweise komplett weg ist = glatt und klebrig.

Danke


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. Juli 2017)

Hi Karup,

Also bezüglich des weichen und klebrigen GP1 - hast du den letztes Jahr gekauft oderist der schon älter?
Wir haben da mal die Gummmimischung geändert, so dass unsere Griffe im Vergleich zu anderen quasi gar nicht mehr klebrig werden!

Bezüglich der Griffdicken des GA2 und GE1:
Der GE1 Slim ist der dünnste Griff in der Runde,
der GA2, den es bisher nur in einer Dicke gibt liegt in der Mitte,
der GA1 Regular ist der dickste Griff im Bunde!

Der GE1 dreht die Handegelenke nach außen, so das der Lenker sich Breiter anfühlt und die Bergablastige Fahrposition (Druck auf den Lenker und Ellenbogen werden nach außen gestellt) unterstützt. 
Der GA2 hingegen ist ein gerader Griff mit ergonomischem Shape.

Natürlich bieten beide Griffe keinen Grifflügel, welcher die Hand unterstützt.
Eventuell wäre auch der GS oder GX Griff etwas für dich? Der hat einen felxibleren Flügel als der GP,eignet sich also schon besser zum Bergabfahren. Und den gibt es auch in 2 verschiedenen Größen!
Wenn du Bergab natürlich richtig Gas geben wlllst, würden wir einen Griff ohne Flüge empfehlen.
Eventuell wäre sogar der GD1 dann etwas für dich - den gibt es auch in dick!


----------



## Karup (19. Juli 2017)

Oh,
danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Dann werde ich mal den GE1 (nicht Slim) und den GS1 probieren.

Und bzgl. des GP1, gekauft hatte ich ihn Januar 2016, aber wie lange er beim Händler auf Lager lag, weiß ich nicht.
Aber prima, das an der Gummimischung etwas geändert wurde.

EDIT:
Habe mir nun doch die GA2 gekauft und eben montiert.
Die Griffe GA2 in ROT sind eher Hellrot/Rosa  Ein dunkleres Rot wäre angenehmer.


----------



## Benjis (6. August 2017)

.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. August 2017)

Du könntest auch alternativ den GA2 in Lazer Lemon nehmen. 

Liebe Grüße aus Koblenz


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. November 2017)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Du könntest auch alternativ den GA2 in Lazer Lemon nehmen.



Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen GD1 und GE1?

Ich suche einen Griff für Downhill mit viel Grip, der allerdings die Hand etwas entlastet.
Bisher bin ich die Lizard Skins von Northshore gefahren, die sind relativ dick und weich und ich komme mit denen besser klar als mit dünnen, harten Griffen. Allerdings bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Griff, der noch besser mit meiner Hand harmoniert und gleichzeitig viel Grip und Entlastung für die Handgelenke bringt.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. November 2017)

Schwierige Angelegenheit, was Deine Prämissen angeht, aber ich würde anhand Deiner Zeilen zum *GA2 Fat* raten. Der GA2 Fat ist bereits erhältlich und bekommt auch asap seine eigene Anzeige auf der Griffseite. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. November 2017)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Schwierige Angelegenheit, was Deine Prämissen angeht, aber ich würde anhand Deiner Zeilen zum *GA2 Fat* raten. Der GA2 Fat ist bereits erhältlich und bekommt auch asap seine eigene Anzeige auf der Griffseite.



Danke, ich werde mir mal den GD1 und GA2 Fat bestellen und dann berichten, welcher mir besser taugt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (3. November 2017)

Gute Wahl. 
Feedback erbeten.


----------



## EddyAC (6. März 2019)

Gibts hier Infos bzgl der Kompatibilität mit Carbonlenkern?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2019)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Gibts hier Infos bzgl der Kompatibilität mit Carbonlenkern?


Hier. Answer Pro Taper Carbon und Ergon GD1 Factory Slim —> top.
Bester Griff nach Try-and-Error-Odyssee mit diversen anderen Griffen, auch andere Ergons (GE1 Evo Slim).


----------



## EddyAC (6. März 2019)

Der Griff ist top,nur gibts Aussagen,die Klemmung sei nicht tauglich für Carbonlenker,da punktuell und nicht symmetrisch


----------



## Deleted 348981 (7. März 2019)

Gibts irgendeine Lock-On-Griff-Klemmung, die nicht punktuell und asymmetirsch ist?!

Würde mich doch schwer wundern, wenn es da Kompatibilitätsprobleme gäbe, sind ja an genug Canyon-Rädern mit Carbon-Lenkern von Werk aus montiert (gewesen)...


----------



## EddyAC (7. März 2019)

Habe mir auch nie wirklich Gedanken hierzu gemacht,bis ich meinen ersten Syntace Lenker montiert habe und es seitens Syntace einen Hinweis gibt,daß sie von der Verwendung abraten,wegen der Klemmung,es gab dort Fälle von Beschädigungen in der Faserstruktur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. März 2019)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Der Griff ist top,nur gibts Aussagen,die Klemmung sei nicht tauglich für Carbonlenker, da punktuell und nicht symmetrisch



Leider habe ich diesen Kommentar erst jetzt gelesen, sonst hätte ich schon im Vorfeld Stellung dazu genommen. 

Wer hat diese Aussagen gemacht, dass die Ergon GE1 Griffklemmungen nicht für Carbonlenker geeignet sind? Hat Syntace das auch irgendwo geschrieben bzw. hast Du einen Link für mich?



Braaaap schrieb:


> Gibts irgendeine Lock-On-Griff-Klemmung, die nicht punktuell und asymmetirsch ist?! (...) Würde mich doch schwer wundern, wenn es da Kompatibilitätsprobleme gäbe, sind ja an genug Canyon-Rädern mit Carbon-Lenkern von Werk aus montiert (gewesen)...



Wie @Braaaap schon ganz richtig erwähnt hat, ist Canyon auch nicht der einzige Hersteller, der seine Bikes mit Ergon Produkten spect.
Mir kommt die Info das erste Mal unter, aber ich habe mich direkt "dahintergeklemmt"...und melde mich diesbzgl. wieder. 

LG, Niels


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. März 2019)

So, ich habe mich mal durch die Flut von Bedienungsanleitungen bei Syntace gekämpft...und lediglich hier folgendes gefunden:

"(...)_• Montieren Sie nun die Lenkergriffe, den Tachometer und sonstiges an Lenker oder Vorbau gewünschtes Zubehör.

Hinweis: Syntace Screw-on Gripz ab Baujahr 2009 werden ohne zusätzliche Bar Plugs montiert. Die spezielle Konstruktion der nun mit einem Lenkerenden-Schutz mit integriertem Aluplättchen versehenen Syntace Screw-on Grips schützt ihren Carbonlenker zuverlässig. Und spart nochmals einige Gramm gegenüber der bisherigen Verwendung von Syntace CRB-Plugs an dieser Stelle ein. (Bild 2) 

Achtung: Falls Sie „mit Barends fahren“, montieren Sie nun die Lenkerhörnchen, jedoch nicht ohne Syntace Bar Plugs (Bild 2, Modell CRB optional erhältlich)! Bitte montieren Sie keine Barends mit „geschlossener Klemmschelle“ (wie z.B. Tune, Roox,..). Grund: Erhöhte Gefahr, dass der Carbonlenker z.B. bei Sturz an der Klemmschelle trotz Verwendung von Bar Plugs bricht. Hinweis: Der Vector 31.8 Carbon ist in 680 mm Breite ab Produktionscode 43-10 (November 2010) für die Verwendung von Barends freigegeben. Die freigegebenen Modelle sind ebenfalls erkennbar an den aufgedruckten Skalen an den Lenkerenden. _(...)"

Kann es sein, @EddyAC , dass Du etwas "verrutscht" bist beim Lesen und das mit der Klemmung von Vorbauten verwechselst? Hier wird nämlich seitens Syntace von "_Asymetrischer Klemmung_" geschrieben:

"_(...) Lenkermontage (Fortsetzung): 

• Ziehen Sie die Schrauben der Verbindungsklemmen maximal mit dem auf den Klemmen angegebenem Drehmoment an.
• Richten Sie jetzt die Schalt-und Bremshebeleinheit aus und ziehen diese nur so fest, dass sich die Komponenten im Gebrauch gerade nicht mehr verdrehen. 

Achtung: *Einige Komponenten sind durch ein ungünstiges Klemmungsdesign mit stark asymmetrischem Klemmschlitz oder schräg liegenden Klemmschrauben unfreundlich zu Carbonlenkern.* Verschärfend kommt hinzu, dass sich die von den Komponentenherstellern angegebenen Nm-Maximalwerte in der Regel auf Alulenker beziehen. Verwenden Sie deshalb Haftpaste und drehen Sie die Komponenten mit deutlich reduziertem Drehmoment fest. (...)_"

Dies bezieht sich aber – wie erwähnt – auf Vorbauten und die Lenkermontage. 

LG, Niels


----------



## EddyAC (26. März 2019)

Hi Niels,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Syntace bezieht sich ganz klar auf die Klemmung der Ergon Griffe.
Schau mal hier :

Anhang anzeigen 842692


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. März 2019)

Hast PN.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (3. April 2019)

So, ich hatte intern um Antwort gebeten und diese prompt von unserer F+E erhalten:

"(...) Generell ist vorweg zu sagen, dass unser Ergon GE1 – sowie *alle* anderen Ergon Griffe mit Innenklemmung – mit den marktüblichen Lenkern – sowohl aus Alu als auch aus Carbon – von uns getestet werden und wurden.

Hier zeigten sich keine Auffälligkeiten, dieses spiegelt auch die Häufigkeit der bisherigen Reklamationen wider.


*Klemmprinzip*

Unser Klemmprinzip würde ich als *hybrides Klemmkonzept* bezeichnen, bei dem der Lenker durch die Innenhülse, sowie die Aluminiumklemme fixiert wird.

Die Aluminiumklemme umschließt die Innenhülse, welche zudem partiell ausgespart ist, siehe Bilder (große Bilder s.u.):

 

Somit ergibt sich eine form- sowie kraftschlüssige Verbindung des Systems selbst, sowie eine sehr sichere Klemmung zum Lenker.
Dieses Prinzip ist recht verbreitet im Markt, siehe so ziemlich alle namhaften Hersteller von Griffen.


*Marktsituation bei Carbon-Lenkern*

So ziemlich alle Carbon-Lenker am Markt weisen eine Verstärkung der Lenkerenden aus, meist durch zusätzliche Gewebe- oder Kevlar-Einlagen, etc.
Lenker sollten zudem konstruktionsbedingt im Klemmbereich der Bremsgriffe, Schalthebel-Einheiten, sowie Griffe mit Innenklemmung, eine ausreichende Steifigkeit aufweisen. In diesem Bereich wird generell viel an den Lenker geklemmt, insofern unterschiedliche Komponenten-Hersteller und keine Matchmaker genutzt werden.


*Fehlermöglichkeit bei der Montage*

*Unsere Griffe mit Innenklemmung dürfen nicht mit Carbon-Paste verbaut werden!*

Geschieht dies, können die Klemmbacken der Aluminiumklemme beim Anziehen der Klemme nicht – wie konstruktiv beabsichtigt – über den Lenker gleiten und erzeugen im ungünstigen Fall eine Deformation und Beschädigung des Carbon-Lenkers! Von unserer Seite wurde umgehend die Bedienungsanleitung um diesen Punkt ergänzt:

_*2 *Lenker im Montagebereich mit Alkohol/Isopropanol reinigen/entfetten._


*Zur Syntace Vector Bedienungsanleitung*

Dass unsere Griffklemmung unsymmetrisch sein soll, stimmt so nicht. Es gibt aus alter Historie noch solche Klemmungen (GS1, GP1), jedoch sind alle anderen, neueren Griffmodelle mit Hinblick auf die druckfreie Klemmung konstruiert worden. (...)"

Ich hoffe, dieser Beitrag trägt etwas zur Aufklärung in diesem Fall bei. Sollten hier noch Fragen bestehen, könnt ihr euch jeder Zeit gerne an uns wenden.

LG, Niels


----------



## Res (12. Mai 2019)

Der GE1 Evo Slim in rot scheint farblich ja bestens zur roten Rock Shox Lyrik zu passen. Gibt es da noch andere rote Griffe?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Mai 2019)

Der ist eindeutig heller.


----------



## Res (13. Mai 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der ist eindeutig heller.


Danke. Kann das so von Ergon_Bike bestätigt werden?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Mai 2019)

Ich fahre selber eine Lyrik in WC red und muss leider sagen, dass das rot nicht übereinstimmt.
Ich persönlich habe zum GE1 Evo Slim Factory stealth gegriffen. Der passt immer. 

LG, Niels


----------



## rocKay82 (5. Mai 2020)

Hi Leute,
sry das ich den Thread nochmal raus kramen muss.
Vielleicht ist @Ergon_Bike hier noch aktiv?

Ich würde mir gern ein Paar Ergons anschaffen, bin allerdings bzgl. Größe und Typ maximal verwirrt. Ich schwanke hier zwischen dem GE1 Evo und GA2.
Meine Hand habe ich gemäß Anleitung abgemessen und habe einen Umfang von 21,5cm/8,5Zoll, womit ich genau zwischen GE1Evo und GE1EvoSlim und zwischen GA2 und GA2Fat liege.

Im Ergon Online Konfigurator liegt die Grenze zwischen GE1 Evo und GE1 Evo Slim bei 9.0 Zoll und beim GA2 und GA2 Fat bei 8.0. Mir wird also GE1 Evo Slim oder GA2 Fat empfohlen.
Im Beschreibungstext des GE1 Evo wird dieser aber schon ab 8.5 empfohlen (Der Beschreibungstext für den Slim wurde bzgl. Größen gar nicht angepasst und ist somit falsch)?! Für den GA2 gibt es dort keine Empfehlung. Zudem hätte ich gern die Griffe in Laser Lemon, womit der GA2 Fat schonmal raus fällt 






Ich fahre ein eMTB Lapierre Overvolt AM 627i 2019. Strecken zwischen Touren/AllMountain bis Enduro/Leichter Downhill. Da eMTB im Uphill vorwiegend sitzend, selten im Stehen/Wiegetritt. Bergab natürlich meist Stehend.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mit eurer Erfahrung nen Tipp geben könntet.
Tendenz eher zu kleiner, oder größer? Ich denke Feedback des Lenkers wäre mir wichtiger als Komfort.
Aktuell fahre ich noch die Werks/Lamellengriffe, fast immer mit Handschuhen.
Freue mich über Feedback.

Gruß Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Mai 2020)

Hi Kay,

Danke für Dein Feedback in punkto Handschuhgrößen und Grip Selector.

Ich würde an dieser Stelle den Grip Selector mal außen vor lassen und klassisch anhand Deiner Aussagen empfehlen.
Diese sprechen entweder – insofern eher komfort-orientiert unterwegs – für den GA2. Den GA2 FAT empfehle ich eher ab Handschuhgröße 9.0 (eher ab 10.0) und habe damit auch gute Erfahrungen bisher machen dürfen. Für die Handschuhgröße 8.0 ist dieser Griff meiner Meinung nach zu groß in punkto Greifdurchmesser.

Ich selbst habe auch Handschuhgröße 8.5, fahre ähnliche Anforderungen und komme mit dem GE1 wunderbar klar. Beim GE1 Slim hingegen übergreife ich, was auf die Dauer gerade bei langen Abfahrten störend wirkt.

Der GE1 bringt dich in die aktive Enduro-Fahrposition gegenüber dem GA2 (bzw. GA2 FAT). Dies ist noch zu bedenken.

Ich hoffe, die Aussagen helfen Dir schonmal die Richtung vorzugeben.
Hast Du noch weitere Fragen...einfach fragen...

LG


----------



## rocKay82 (6. Mai 2020)

Danke erstmal fürs ehrliche Feedback. Das gibt zumindest eine Orientierung.
Lustig ist, dass euer Verkauf eher zum größeren Griff rät, damit "die Hand gut aufliegt und somit der gewünschte Effekt erreicht wird".
Man sieht also, das Thema Griffe scheint sehr individuell. Ohne Erfahrung (und sinvollen Grip Selector?!) ist das gar nicht einfach zu beurteilen, gerade wenn die Größe im Grenzbereich liegt. (Vielleicht sind die Grenzen der Größenangaben von GE1 und GA2 auch vom Web-Entwickler vertauscht worden, das käme gefühlt eher hin^^)

Ich habe mir mal GE1 Evo, GE1 Evo Slim und GA2 geordert um diese zumindest mal anfassen zu können.
Vielleicht übertreib ich auch einfach mit der Theorie, verlass mich drauf was sich am besten anfühlt... 

Gruß


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Mai 2020)

rocKay82 schrieb:


> Lustig ist, dass euer Verkauf eher zum görßeren Griff rät, damit "die Hand gut aufliegt und somit der gewünschte Effekt erreicht wird".



Kannst Du "euer Verkauf" genauer spezifizieren?
Für mich klingt das eher nach dem Verkaufsslogan für den GP1 bzw. unsere Flügelgriff-Flagschiffe GP, GC und GS.




rocKay82 schrieb:


> Man sieht also, das Thema Griffe scheint sehr individuell.



Das stimmt. Genauso wie das Gesäß auch. Wir sind alle individuell und somit bedarf es erstmal einer genauen "Analyse" bevor man zu etwas raten kann.




rocKay82 schrieb:


> Ohne Erfahrung (und sinvollen Grip Selector?!) ist das gar nicht einfach zu beurteilen, gerade wenn die Größe im Grenzbereich liegt. (Vielleicht sind die Grenzen der Größenangaben von GE1 und GA2 auch vom Web-Entwickler vertauscht worden, das käme gefühlt eher hin^^)



Das stimmt. Ich bin Dir in jedem Fall dankbar für das Feedback. Wir arbeiten dran. 




rocKay82 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal GE1 Evo, GE1 Evo Slim und GA2 geordert um diese zumindest mal anfassen zu können.
> Vielleicht übertreib ich auch einfach mit der Theorie, verlass mich drauf was sich am besten anfühlt...



Klingt nach einem guten Plan.
Berichte bitte mal. 

LG


----------



## rocKay82 (6. Mai 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Kannst Du "euer Verkauf" genauer spezifizieren?
> Für mich klingt das eher nach dem Verkaufsslogan für den GP1 bzw. unsere Flügelgriff-Flagschiffe GP, GC und GS.


Nein, hatte euch auch schon per Kontaktformular angeschrieben. Möchte da niemanden in die Pfanne hauen 



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem guten Plan.
> Berichte bitte mal.
> 
> LG


Klar, werde berichten was es geworden ist.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. Mai 2020)

rocKay82 schrieb:


> Nein, hatte euch auch schon per Kontaktformular angeschrieben. Möchte da niemanden in die Pfanne hauen



Tust Du nicht. 
Ich bin bzw. wir sind bemüht adäquat zu beraten, daher würde ich an der Stelle nacharbeiten.


----------



## Enritsche (13. März 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi Karup,
> 
> Also bezüglich des weichen und klebrigen GP1 - hast du den letztes Jahr gekauft oderist der schon älter?
> Wir haben da mal die Gummmimischung geändert, so dass unsere Griffe im Vergleich zu anderen quasi gar nicht mehr klebrig werden!
> ...


Ich kram das mal hervor.

Meine GA3 in Orange mögen max. 2 Jahre alt sein, halt auch schon ziemlich abgenutztes Profil, aber kleben halt wie Hölle. Das mit der Gummimischung kann so also nicht ganz stimmen.
Der Klebetod ist ja ein recht plötzlicher: von einer zur nächsten Ausfahrt sind die plötzlich total verdreckt, wenn man dann säubert, sind sie total klebrig. Ich vermute, dass die plötzliche Klebrigkeit erst den Dreck angezogen hatte. Fahre immer mit Langfingerhandschuhen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. März 2022)

Enritsche schrieb:


> Meine GA3 in Orange mögen max. 2 Jahre alt sein, halt auch schon ziemlich abgenutztes Profil, aber kleben halt wie Hölle. Das mit der Gummimischung kann so also nicht ganz stimmen.


Hmm, klingt nervig, aber es ist wie geschrieben und auch hier zu lesen im Artikel:





						Übrigens: Ergon-Griffe sind TÜV-zertifiziert! · Ergon Bike
					

Ergonomic products for cyclists.




					www.ergonbike.com
				




Diesen habe ich ganz nebenbei verfasst und drücke hier nicht nur auf PLAY ▶️, sondern es handelt sich um Fakten.

Wenn unser Compound "klebt wie die Hölle", so hat meistens eine triftige Erklärung dafür, denn dann liegt/lag in den meisten Fällen ein unsachgemäßer Umgang vor, wie zB. Säuberung mit falschen Mitteln (WD40, Brunox, Bremsenreiniger, ua.) und nicht wie in der der Bedienungsanleitung und der FAQ geschrieben mit lauwarmen Seifenwasser.




Enritsche schrieb:


> Der Klebetod ist ja ein recht plötzlicher: von einer zur nächsten Ausfahrt sind die plötzlich total verdreckt, wenn man dann säubert, sind sie total klebrig. Ich vermute, dass die plötzliche Klebrigkeit erst den Dreck angezogen hatte. Fahre immer mit Langfingerhandschuhen.


Mich würde dann an dieser Stelle genauesten interessieren, wie Du gesäubert hast?

LG, Niels


----------



## Enritsche (14. März 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hmm, klingt nervig, aber es ist wie geschrieben und auch hier zu lesen im Artikel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lauwarmes Seifenwasser...
Abgespült mit ohne Seife 
Und dann halt trockengewischt.

Kann allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass meine Handschuhe auch mal minimal Kontakt mit Öl/Fett in homöopathischen Dosen bekommen haben könnten.

Und wenn ich gleich noch eine Kritik anbringen darf:
Die Endstopfen mögen NULL Bodenkontakt. Am besten sollte man das bike nicht mal seitlich ablegen. Kann man die bissl "sturdier" machen? Und andere Farben, dieses weiß...brrr. Die GD und GFR Serie (hatte die allerdings noch nicht in der Hand) dürften das besser können.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. März 2022)

Enritsche schrieb:


> Und wenn ich gleich noch eine Kritik anbringen darf:


Selbstverständlich! 💯
Feedback und Kritik sind für Themen wie der Weiterentwicklung immens wichtig, daher sind wir auch darauf angewiesen und dankbar dafür. 😉



Enritsche schrieb:


> Die Endstopfen mögen NULL Bodenkontakt. Am besten sollte man das bike nicht mal seitlich ablegen. Kann man die bissl "sturdier" machen?


Das war anfänglich ein kleines Manko, aber mittlerweile ist dies in den Folgeserien abgestellt. D wir an dieser Stelle allerdings allen am Markt verfügbaren Lenker – und deren Innendurchmessern – gerecht werden müssen hinsichtlich Form, Abmessungen und Materialflex. Ist dies quasi eine kaum lösbare Aufgabe hier einen allgemeingültigen Mittelweg zu finden.

Sollten die Plugs wider Erwarten dazu neigen beim Sturz oä. herauszufallen so kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich dies mit ein wenig Isolierband aus der Welt schaffe. Einfach etwas Isoband um den Part des Plugs, der sonst im Lenkerende sitzt und so den Plugdurchmesser auf den Lenkerinnendurchmesser anpassen. Das hat bisher immer funktioniert. 💡



Enritsche schrieb:


> Und andere Farben, dieses weiß...brrr. Die GD und GFR Serie (hatte die allerdings noch nicht in der Hand) dürften das besser können.


Verstehe Dich gerade nicht bzw was Du damit sagen möchtest. 🤔

Gruß, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enritsche (15. März 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich! 💯
> Feedback und Kritik sind für Themen wie der Weiterentwicklung immens wichtig, daher sind wir auch darauf angewiesen und dankbar dafür. 😉
> 
> 
> ...


Je nachdem, was du meinst: die Stopfen, die bei den GA3 immer weiß mit Farbe kombiniert wird, hätte ich lieber alternativ in schwarz + Farbe. Und was die plugs bei GFR/GD betrifft: die stehen weiter raus und daher bekommt der Gummi wohl viel später oder gar keinen Kontakt mit dem Boden! Mir kommen die GA3 Stopfen auch zu weich vor, sodass die bei Kontakt ganz leicht aus der Form geraten. Verloren hätte ich die noch selten, da müsste erst der Gummi, der sie ja auch hält, recht viel abbekommen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. März 2022)

Okay, dann verstehe ich Dich jetzt.


----------



## spectron (28. Juli 2022)

hallo, 

ich möchte mich auch hier gerne mal dranhängen - aktuell fahre ich (handschuhgröße 8,5 , strecken meist so zwischen 2-4h up/downhill hält sich die waage - also wo ich runterfahre, muss ich zuerst mal rauf  ) als griffe die odi elite pro. von der griffigkeit/langlebigkeit/durchmesser bin ich sehr zufrieden. allerings merke ich beim fahren so nach 1,5-2h auf der handaußenseite (unterhalb vom kleinen finger ansatz) doch etwas druckschmerzen.

deswegen möchte ich gerne mal auf ergon griffe umsteigen, da mir hier auch die sm sattel sehr gute dienste erwiesen haben.

kann leider bei mir in der nähe keine griffe "probieren" bzw. im shop greifen - deswegen die frage: was könnt ihr aus erfahrung mehr empfehlen? den ga2 oder ge1 evo? ich fahre auch immer mit handschuhen, allerdings möglichst direkter griff ohne geleinlagen. deswegen ist mir dämpfung im griff ziemlich wichtig. der ge1 evo slim wird mir glaube ich auch zu dünn seni, da ich mit dem odi von der größe her sehr zufrieden bin. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der ge1 evo durch die dickeren außenseiten mir hilfreich sein können.

lg, peter


----------



## rogerdubois (28. Juli 2022)

Den Slim benutzt meine Frau, die hat wirklich kleine Hände.

Die Evo benutze ich schon sehr lange. Habe grosse Hände und sind unterste Grenze für mich. Mit Handschuhen auch gut passend.

Form und Material lassen mich immer wieder zum Evo zurückkommen. Auf die Dicke hab ich lange Zeit gar nicht geachtet. Früher gabs glaub ich auch keine Slim, war alles Einheitsgrösse.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. August 2022)

Danke für Deinen Rat an dieser Stelle, @rogerdubois 👍
Immer sehr schön zu sehen, wenn die Community sich gegenseitig hilft. 👏

Zu Deinem Request, @spectron : Peter, was fährst Du denn genau? Also mich interessiert der Einsatzzweck. Prinzipiell würde ich zum GE1 Evo raten...und bei weniger sportivem Approach greif eher zum GA2. Hinsichtlich Deiner Handschuhgröße hättest Du für mehr Dämpfung auch die Möglichkeit zum GA2 FAT zu greifen.



spectron schrieb:


> (...) der ge1 evo slim wird mir glaube ich auch zu dünn seni, da ich mit dem odi von der größe her sehr zufrieden bin.


Das würde ich auch aus der Ferne behaupten. Persönlich sieht es bei mir so aus.

Dennoch...habe ich auch Kollegen & Bekannte, die mit einer Handschuhgröße von 8,5 sehr gut mit dem GE1 EVO Slim zurechtkommen. 



spectron schrieb:


> ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der ge1 evo durch die dickeren außenseiten mir hilfreich sein können.


Genau das ist auch, was mir hilft und warum ich überwiegend an meinen Enduro Bikes zu diesem Griff tendiere. Allenfalls in Parks oder bei längeren Descents (wie zB. in den Alpen oä) tendiere ich zum GA2 FAT.

LG, Niels


----------



## spectron (17. August 2022)

hallo, 

ich habe nun 3 ziemlich holprige ausfahrten mit meinen neuen ge1 evo hinter mir - bin sehr zufrieden, sind sehr angenehm zu greifen. dämpfung ist auch ausreichend vorhanden.

ich werde mich in der nächsten zeit aber noch etwas mit der "feineinstellung" spielen müssen - hab die griffe mal standardmäßig (up nach oben) montiert, und bin noch am nachjustieren damit das mit der daumenauflage usw. wirklich passt.

was ich jetzt mal bemerkt habe, dass ich durch die spezielle form ein bisschen anders greifen - schwer zu sagen, etwas mehr von oben direkt und weniger die handgelenke abknicke.

also alles in allem bin ich zufrieden und die griffe sind auch mit ganz dünnen handschuhen angenehm zu fahren

lg, peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. August 2022)

Falls noch Fragen aufkommen, weißt Du, wo Du uns findest.


----------



## Offroadtreter (1. September 2022)

Hallo,
im Sommer fahre ich meistens ohne Handschuhe und da passen mir die GE1 super.
Im Winter sind sie dann durch die zusätzlichen Handschuhe zu dick.
Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob mir die GA2 oder die GE1 Slim besser passen würden.
Die GA2 sollen etwas dünner als die GE1 sein, aber reicht das oder ist der GE1 Slim besser?
Auf der Ergon Homepage sieht man keine Durchmesser angaben.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (5. September 2022)

Offroadtreter schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob mir die GA2 oder die GE1 Slim besser passen würden.


Ich würde das immer vom Einsatzzweck abhängig machen. Auch aufgrund des unterschiedlichen Greifens beider Griffe.



Offroadtreter schrieb:


> Die GA2 sollen etwas dünner als die GE1 sein, aber reicht das oder ist der GE1 Slim besser?


Eigentlich sind beide nur schwer miteinander vergleichbar, da der GA2 eine konische Form hat und der GE1 in seiner Form eher anatomisch der Hand angepasst ist.

Die GA2 lassen sich größenbedingt eher mit den GE1 Evo Regular vergleichen. Weniger mit dem Slim. 😉

Sicherlich hat dies auch in gewisser Weise mit unseren unterschiedlichen Produktnamen und deren Instringenz zu tun. Ich habe darauf nochmals intern aufmerksam gemacht. Wir sind also dran. 🧐


----------



## varxster (28. Dezember 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Falls noch Fragen aufkommen, weißt Du, wo Du uns findest.


Das greiffe ich gerne auf 😁. 
Habe eine Frage bezüglich den GFR1 Grips. Diese haben einen Durchmesser von 30mm, passen die auch auf grosse Hände?
Bisher war ich mit den GE1 Factory unterwegs die haben gut gepasst.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (Gestern um 12:02)

Hi @varxster,

sorry für die späte Antwort. Niels ist in Q4 2022 leider von heute auf morgen ausgefallen und leider immer noch nicht wieder fit 🤕 Bis zu seiner hoffentlich baldigen Rückkehr versuche ich hier zu übernehmen...
In welcher Größe bist du die GE1 Factory denn bislang gefahren? Slim oder Regular?

Grüße!
Schmitti ✌🏽


----------



## varxster (Gestern um 20:48)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi @varxster,
> 
> sorry für die späte Antwort. Niels ist in Q4 2022 leider von heute auf morgen ausgefallen und leider immer noch nicht wieder fit 🤕 Bis zu seiner hoffentlich baldigen Rückkehr versuche ich hier zu übernehmen...
> In welcher Größe bist du die GE1 Factory denn bislang gefahren? Slim oder Regular?
> ...


Hi Schmitti
Danke für die Rückmeldung, dann wünsche ich dem Niels ne gute Besserung!
Bin sie bisher regular gefahren, habe inzwischen die GFR1 gekauft und sie fühlten sich auf den ersten paar Runden sehr gut an


----------

